# Newbie Question (SSC-32 controller)



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to build a scene that includes a cannon, a skeleton guy to touch off the cannon, and a skeleton guy in front of the cannon essentially getting his head blown off. (It's a comical piece) I have a SSC-32 controller board and am using hi-tech servos. I haven't a clue about the relays.... Here's what I think the sequence of events will be: Skeleton 1 Holding mug of rum in one hand and the fuse lighting stick in the other,. He leans over and touches the cannon, which will activate a red light inside the cannon, and the fogger (momentary burst) and hopefully a boom sound mp3/wave file. In front of the cannon Skeleton 2, crouched down about to load a cannon ball gets the blast in the face. His head will turn away from the cannon and toward the viewers, a very angry fellow. Skeleton 1 laughs and drinks rum....Reset, etc.

This venture into animated props is new to me and although I have a basic knowledge of electronics, I have no practicle experience, so I am hoping to accomplish this in a straight forward and hopefully inexpensive manner.... Any help or insight....TIA


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What software will you be using? Will this be PC or basic stamp controlled?


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me Dr.M!....

Brookeshire's SVA Software on a pc. 

Also I want to note that the light in the cannon is a 12 v LED brake lite from a trailer and the fogger is a typical fogger with the press-on button so it produces fog as long as the button is pushed. So I would imagine that different relays would be needed to control each. Also, I am going to hack an ATX (I have 3 to work with) power supply to give the 5 and 12 volt values I need to control things from the controller board and the servos as well as supplying the juice for the LED brake lite. I have a dedicated 9v power supply for the SSC-32 itself.

The fogger will sit below the cannon barrel with a heat resistant hose feeding in thru the bottom. The light will be mounted inside the barrel.

I am hoping to be able to feed some other servos/relays from the SSC-32 after I complete the cannon, if that is possible. (Not sure about how far away things can be, etc...)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like you already know what needs servos and what needs relays...what is your question? If it is how far can I run CAT5 cable from my SSC32 the answer for me is 25' as I've never gone longer than that. Just make sure you isolate your Vs1 and Vs2 voltages and use one side of your SSC for servos (5V)and the other side for TTL logic for relays(12V).


----------

